# Muay Thai Contender!



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 11, 2008)

Just a reminder that Muay Thai The Contender is on tonight at 10 pm Eastern time on Spike!  So far the series has been pretty enjoyable to watch.


----------



## crushing (Sep 12, 2008)

My only real complaint is that I wish they would just show the rounds realtime, without all the editing and slo-mo for some hits.  If there was a great strike, show the compilation of strikes between rounds or after the fight.  If we don't see the actual fight, it makes me think that it would be to easy to fix a decision for 'the good of the show'.

The big mouths that kind of rub me the wrong way have been beaten.  Overall, I've enjoyed the show and even the challenges are interesting.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 12, 2008)

crushing said:


> My only real complaint is that I wish they would just show the rounds realtime, without all the editing and slo-mo for some hits.  If there was a great strike, show the compilation of strikes between rounds or after the fight.  If we don't see the actual fight, it makes me think that it would be to easy to fix a decision for 'the good of the show'.
> 
> The big mouths that kind of rub me the wrong way have been beaten.  Overall, I've enjoyed the show and even the challenges are interesting.



I am with you in that I would like to see the rounds real time.  That is my only beef with the show.

Oh and it is not on Spike but Vs.


----------



## crushing (Oct 23, 2008)

What happened to Contender Asia?  I realized my DVR hadn't recorded an episode in a while so I checked around the listings and couldn't find it.  Did Spike completely drop it part way through the season, or is it on hold until TUF season is over?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 23, 2008)

I have no idea as one week I went to watch it and it was just gone.


----------



## TommyMT (Nov 23, 2008)

Is it just me or is "The contender Asia" and "The contender Muay Thai" the exact same show?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 24, 2008)

TommyMT said:


> Is it just me or is "The contender Asia" and "The contender Muay Thai" the exact same show?



Yes it was!


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 20, 2008)

I've been missing these.  Wonder if there's any chance they'll crank them out on dvd or at least rerun the full series.
How does it compare to previous Contenders?

David


----------

